# General > Recommendations >  Inverness Tattoo Studio???

## crashbandicoot1979

Has anyone been tattooed at Inverness Tattoo Studio? If so, would you recommend them? Thanks.

----------


## brew

Hi,
the one in Inverness has a waiting list but is good, There is a place in Alness. Ta-tu i think it is called. you can get her in yell.co.uk 

she asks you to sent an idea or pic of the tattoo you want and a £10 deposited and not as long a waiting list.

----------


## nicnak

Gary atthe inverness studio is fantastic,approachable, really friendly and is always willing to do custom work, Alness is ok but not quite as good a results as the inverness studio!

----------


## Sandra

I would recommend the Inverness Tattoo Studio, you need to book for an appointment though, but well worth the wait.

----------


## emszxr

i had a big tattoo done yesterday by gary in inverness. absolutely fantastic. he only has a 3-4 week waiting list which aint too bad, when it is something that you should have thought long and hard about before getting done anyway.

----------


## sweetpea

Love your butterfly's and the outlines look really good too :Grin:

----------


## crashbandicoot1979

Thanks for the advice folks, I'll go in and have a word with them next time I'm in Inverness. Its a cover up that I'm after and I know that some tattooists don't do them.

Emszxr, your tattoo is fantastic  :Grin:

----------


## honey

i got my tattoo done in inverness years ago. dont know the name of the guy who did it, but they were a really nice bunch in there and relaxed me as much as they could relax somoene whos petrified of needles...

----------


## Gothicka

I know for sure Gary does cover ups. When he pierced my tongue last year he got talking about the tattoo part of the bussiness too, he's really friendly, polite and obviously enthusiastic about his work. He noticed i was a self harmer and asked how bad my scars were and said that if sometime in the future i wanted them covered up he would be willing to do something for me. He was really nice about the whole situation.

----------


## emszxr

> i got my tattoo done in inverness years ago. dont know the name of the guy who did it, but they were a really nice bunch in there and relaxed me as much as they could relax somoene whos petrified of needles...


gary has only been in the tattoo studio since last october so the people you ar ereferring to will be the last owners

----------


## crashbandicoot1979

Is this tattooist in the same place as the last one?

----------


## Chardonnay

> Is this tattooist in the same place as the last one?


yes and gary is excellent I have one done aswell and due to go back!

----------


## crashbandicoot1979

Thanks Chardonnay! I've had loads of positive reports about Gary so I'm definitely going to go in and see him next time I'm down.

----------


## lagertops

Does anyone have a no for the Inverness tattoo kiddie?

----------


## nicnak

hi lagertops Gary's number at inverness tattoo studio is 01463 711149
hope this helps

----------


## Chardonnay

Here is their website address -

www.invernesstattoocentre.co.uk

----------


## lagertops

Cheers for that.I bumped into Gary at a petrol station in Perth on Sun by pure chance,man it's a small world.He gave me his card now it's up to me to get ma finger oot and go for it

----------


## Chardonnay

> Cheers for that.I bumped into Gary at a petrol station in Perth on Sun by pure chance,man it's a small world.He gave me his card now it's up to me to get ma finger oot and go for it


my god it certainly is, let me know how you get on!

----------

